# Not Compatible?



## Louise (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Peter

I wonder if you can help me please, although I am not sure if my question is really in your area, so apologies if not.

Here goes...

I have been titled 'unexplained'. My dh has just recently had another sperm test, so I am assured that everything is very healthy in that department! So naturally I feel the finger of blame pointing to me!!!

Early this year (May time) it was recommended by my gyne that I have my cycles scanned. I did this for a period of 3 months. The first one had to be aborted, due to wrong timing or something and the other two I was told were ok. Inconjuction with this the fertility nurse ran a blood test each month to confirm that I had ovulated and all came back positive.

What I am convinced is not happening is the fertilisation after ovulation, so is there a test that can be done to monitor the second half of your cycle?

or 

Could it be that basically my partner and I are just not compatible 

Many thanks for your time.

Louise
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

Unexpalined or 'idiopathic' infertility means that there is no particular label which we can give to your problems but nevertheless the problem is still there. This means that there is no one to 'blame' and even if a problem is identified it is still not a matter for blame, simply a problem to be managed.

From your tests to date it sounds as though you are doing very well.

The next step really is to try a few cycles of IUI and if this is not successful then to consider IVF. The IVF would of course then give us important information on the fertilisation rate of your eggs. I am afraid that there is no short cut to this information, only IVF.

The concept of being 'incompatible' does not exist. Please do not worry about this.

Hope this helps,

Peter



Louise said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I wonder if you can help me please, although I am not sure if my question is really in your area, so apologies if not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louise (Mar 22, 2002)

Many thanks for your reassurance.

My gyne recommends me going straight into IVF, I did ask about IUI, but he thought it would be best not to.

Do you think I should have pushed for/tried IUI first??

Thank you once again

Louise
xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for replying to Louise, Peter. I am very similar to Louise. Unexplained basically and thats it!!

I get very peed of with people that suggest Adam and I could be incompatible so Im glad youve said there is no such thing! Makes me think otherwise that we are duds and shouldnt be together!! Which if course isnt true!

Thanks Peter

Love Lou xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

He must have his reasons for thinking about IVF immediately but I would certainly quiz him about it. Is it because you need IVF or because their IUI results are not very good? Why IVF at this stage when you are both 'normal'? Does he suspect anovulation? if so why not try a Clomid IUI cycle? ....and so on.

From your point of view IUI is much cheaper and a lot less invasive than IVF and if it has a chance of working it has got to be worth trying!

Don't let them bully you, go for what you are happy with!

Peter



Louise said:


> Many thanks for your reassurance.
> 
> My gyne recommends me going straight into IVF, I did ask about IUI, but he thought it would be best not to.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Lou,

I am glad that this 'imcompatible' thing has been put to rest. Whoever thought that one up should be struck off, their brain is clearly incompatible with their mouth!

Regards,

Peter



Lou said:


> Thanks for replying to Louise, Peter. I am very similar to Louise. Unexplained basically and thats it!!
> 
> I get very peed of with people that suggest Adam and I could be incompatible so Im glad youve said there is no such thing! Makes me think otherwise that we are duds and shouldnt be together!! Which if course isnt true!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Ecxellent!!!


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

dear louise,
thanks for raising this issue! we are also "unexplained" and i have long suspected that, as everything else is fine, the eggs are just not fertilising. These worst fears were confirmed (in my mind) when, following IVF in summer, none of 12 eggs fertilised. It helped that it also happened to someone else that i spoke to. Anyway, we are going to try ICSI next time to get round this problem. Good luck to you with whichever tx you go for,
gill


----------



## Louise (Mar 22, 2002)

Peter

Thanks for your last comment  . It has finally put my mind at rest.

Louise
xx


Lou and Gill

Thanks also for yr contributions and support!

Love
Louise
xx


----------

